# 97 neon wiper motor



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a 97 neon wiper motor and i have the schematics but the schematics and my pea brain i don't know which wire is what if i get a picture of the schematics do you think you guys can help me decifer (sp) which wire is what?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Post the schematic and we'll see if we can make heads or tails of it.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

best pictures i could get taking pictures out of a book is difficult....these really suck had to take 2 pictures top and bottom.....i know its asking alot but...

the wires are 
red/yellow
brown/white
green/yellow
black/green
dark blue

the one you can hardly see in the second pic is that dark blue going to fuse.

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d61/kryptonoff/?action=view&current=Picture5002.jpg

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d61/kryptonoff/?action=view&current=Picture5004.jpg


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Kryptonoff,

From the photos you posted, even running them through Photoshop 7.0, it was very difficult to make out the schematic. As near as I could tell, that motor may be similar to the Saturn wiper motor. It has a low and high speed, and an intermitting delay. I wasn't able to make out wire colors, but what I'd do is locate the red/yellow (+) and black/green (-) wires. By connecting them to a battery or similar 12v power source, you should be able to determine which is the slower speed by tapping the unconnected wires to the power source. 

Connecting those wires may allow the motor to start on high speed and one of the other wires should allow it to slow down. I've found on many wiper motors, the high speed is usually to fast, but I'm not sure what type of halloween prop you are going to use the motor for which could benefit from a fast triggering. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

